# Why no NON-Sworks Roubaix frame set for 2015?



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone else notice the only Roubaix frame set available for 2015 is the s-works version? Kind of a bummer... I was considering a custom build on the 10r frame. :/


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I saw that on the website. I wonder if they haven't updated it yet to include the Pro frame? As if Specialized frames aren't expensive enough, now you have to get an S-Works. I do like that matte white S-Works Roubaix frame though.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

Tranzition said:


> Anyone else notice the only Roubaix frame set available for 2015 is the s-works version? Kind of a bummer... I was considering a custom build on the 10r frame. :/


There is a good chance you can still order a '14.


----------

